# Crunchy effect on the floor



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I saw someone mention spreading dried beans on the floor for a crunch effect when walking through a bug/spider room. That's a cool idea ,but it makes me wonder a couple things

1) is this safe? my spider/bugs are gonna be outside along a stone pathyway. I don't want to make anyone unsteady.

2) would dried beans really crunch? they're so hard, and if you're walking on them with tennis shoes, i don't see how they'd make any noise.

But, spreading popcorn on the ground along the path would work, wouldn't it? and then you don't have the issue of folks losing their balance.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

waldiddy said:


> I saw someone mention spreading dried beans on the floor for a crunch effect when walking through a bug/spider room. That's a cool idea ,but it makes me wonder a couple things
> 
> 1) is this safe? my spider/bugs are gonna be outside along a stone pathyway. I don't want to make anyone unsteady.
> 
> ...


id say go with the popcorn not the beans


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm planning on using that small bubble wrap. I may need to replace the sheets periodically throughout the night, but shouldn't cause unstable footing.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Peanut shells work well - found that out in the Long Bar in Raffles, Singapore!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Peanut shells or walnut shells work best. Unless you have access to an endless supply of Doritos.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Using Peanut shells sounds like a great idea, but where in the world would I get them? Maybe just get the family to start eating tons of peanuts between now and Halloween?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

joker said:


> I'm planning on using that small bubble wrap. I may need to replace the sheets periodically throughout the night, but shouldn't cause unstable footing.


I'd be a little concerned about the sheets causing a slip/trip hazard.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I would use Corn Flakes...a little goes a long way


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's actually a great idea frst. You can get the gigantic boxes of those for about $6 at Sam's Club.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Theres a company that sells stuff designed specifically for this, they were at transworld but I forgot their name. I say google them up.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

waldiddy said:


> Using Peanut shells sounds like a great idea, but where in the world would I get them? Maybe just get the family to start eating tons of peanuts between now and Halloween?


Well, you could always approach a local bar/restaurant that serves peanuts. They usually either have the diners throw the shells on the floor or put them in buckets. If you can find a place that uses buckets, and talk the manager into it, they could probably dump them into a big trash barrel for you.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Peanut shells work well - found that out in the Long Bar in Raffles, Singapore!


Their Singapore Slings are pricy and over-rated. I prefer Clarke Quay. :googly:


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Try Texas Roadhouse. Here in texas they always have penuts you can eat while you wait for your food and you can just throw them on the ground. I bet they wouldn't mind giving you some of the shells when they sweep. I just looked at their site and they have a resturant in Winston-Salem at 186 Hanes Mall Circle. Try them.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> Their Singapore Slings are pricy and over-rated. I prefer Clarke Quay. :googly:


Yes I know but the atmosphere is terrific - it's one of those things you have to do before you die.

Thanks for the Clarke Quay suggestion - I'm in Singapore in November (5th) so will try the area.

Any idea if they celebrate Halloween over there? I might be able to pick up stuff cheap if they do.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

waldiddy said:


> Using Peanut shells sounds like a great idea, but where in the world would I get them? Maybe just get the family to start eating tons of peanuts between now and Halloween?


Make sure you post a warning about the use of peanuts in your haunt.

Q: Can ingestion of small fragments of peanuts/nuts be enough to cause life-threatening anaphylaxis?
A: Absolutely, yes. Even small amounts of peanut dust or peanut molecules could be life-threatening.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Good point. Maybe replace with chips or something but a bit messy to clean up.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

waldiddy said:


> Using Peanut shells sounds like a great idea, but where in the world would I get them? Maybe just get the family to start eating tons of peanuts between now and Halloween?


Better put a sign up at your haunt to warn people with peanut allergies


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, avoiding peanut allergies would be a good idea. Maybe just cornflakes would be a better solution.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cat litter.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooo ... yeah, that is a good one. Unfortunately, we have a cat (or rather my wife does), so we have a huge bag of litter.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

AND you get the added effect of them getting smelly shoes from walking through the used cat litter. It won't matter if the litter was fresh when you put it down - it's my experience that won't last long.

Ever had sand delivered? It immediately attracts all the cats in the neighbourhood!

Ewwwww!


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have been considering going to the local Teas Roadhouse restaurant to ask them to collect the used peanut shells for me to use on Halloween. Dont know if they will.


----------

